# Suggestion for a Top end Surf Rod



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Phil AKA columb333 and l just registered.

Thought I'd ask you pros what a *top end pier fishing *could be if cash was not an issue? (Either a blank for custom built or a stock prebuilt) Please also only suggest the *elite of elites* with lets say the best graphite's/carbon, guides, what have ya. I'm fortunate & grateful* to the man upstairs* to be able to afford better fishing equipment as I'm weak that way when it comes to fishing I'd mortgage my house if I had too, lol! 

I'm mostly a stream/river fisherman up here in Toronto Canada with excellent well crafted rods and centerpin reels for fishn trout and salmon. I also down-rig on my boat for these fish as well. But for now I'd like suggestions to a top end pier rod, either a pre-made or a custom blank build? I'd be pairing this up with my newly purchased Shimano Stella 4000Xg spinning or I may even buy the new Diawa Saltiga Expedition 5500 that just came out 2014.

I'd like to use this setup when I head down to PV in Mexico or South Florida while playing on some piers. 

Really I'm also looking for info to a *top-end surf rod *as well, either in a prebuilt or blank.

*I'd like to Thank You All in advance for some help PLEASE.*

*God Bless*

Phil


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's your surf rod.....

http://www.carolinacastpro.com/


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

OK . . . with NO LIMIT on $$$, buy a ZZIPLEX or a CONOFLEX ( from the UK ). Those are the "Rolls-Royce" of Surf Rods and you can EASILY drop $600 - 650 USD on a rod !
*
http://www.gerrysfishing.com/sea-fishing-rods-zziplex-rods.irc*
*
http://www.mainwaringsfishing.co.uk/sea-fishing-conoflex-shore-rods-categories-44.asp*

HOWEVER, if you want the BEST Surf Rod for the $$$, I strongly suggest checking out Tommy Farmer's rods, at the LINK that "MarkH" posted ! ! !


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Tommy Farmer cast pro series


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Also look at CTS rod blanks,Century rods and blanks available at Hatteras Jacks and the previously mentioned Carolina Cast Pro rods and blanks as well as G. Loomis and St. Croix rods


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank You so far in deed. 

Yes I did goggle yesterday and was looking thus far at the Century Rods and blanks. I'll look at the other links as well. 

Am I better off, do u think, getting a pre-tied rod or a custom build surf rod? Then of course Portuguese ring cork, stabilized wood reel seat, and what carbon or titanium guides? 

I do have CTS and G.Loomis custom tied blanks for center pin river fishing and in my opinion, the discontinued G.Loomis IMX 13' blank is the Rolls of all for center pin fishing.

But truly gentlemen, Thank you Phil


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mark H. said:


> Here's your surf rod.....
> 
> http://www.carolinacastpro.com/


No disrespect but how can CPS be an elite when they are a third of the price of Zziplex?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

columbo333 said:


> No disrespect but how can CPS be an elite when they are a third of the price of Zziplex?


Sometimes it's not the price that matters...


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Carolina Cast Pro. great product and great customer service.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Sometimes it's not the price that matters...


Mastrbaitr,
you are 1000% correct!!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Carolina Cast Pro Series hands down the best rod out there right now


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

columbo333 said:


> No disrespect but how can CPS be an elite when they are a third of the price of Zziplex?


Spend your money how you'd like.You said top end not highest priced.

I'll take 3 of the cast pros over 1 zippy any day.


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Sometimes it's not the price that matters...



Zactly!


----------



## columbo333 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thankyou


----------

